# Maltese/Shih tzu Mix



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

On Saturday, I'm hopefully rescuing a Maltese/Shih Tzu mix. 
Does anyone else have this mix?
What’s the personality like?
I currently have a Maltese/Yorkie mix and she is great! 

Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have never personally had a mixed breed, but I assume everything is going to be the same as having a purebred, except for maybe a higher risk of genetic health problems since it is a rescue. The Shih-Tzus I have been around are a little more snippy & not as kid-friendly (based on personality, not size)as Maltese in my opinion. And of course, Shih-Tzus are bigger, so it will be interesting to see how big your new dog will be!

Because a Shih-Tzu has a double coat, it does shed...so with it being a mix with a single-coated breed, you maybe need to brush it a bit more, but nothing drastic. 

What does the mix look like? More like a Shih-Tzu or more like a Maltese? Do you have a name picked out? How old is he/she?


----------



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the insight 
She's a 3yr 10# girl with all white fur. She looks more like a maltese in my opinion. Will post pics if I end up getting her. They say she's a maltese/shih tzu mix but who really knows! All that matter is I'm able to save her from a high kill shelter  and give her life again...


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Good for you :thumbsup: 

I have one of each (Malt and Shih Tzu). They are both absolutely wonderful little dogs - great temperament, very eager to please, about the same height, although both breeds can be noticeably heavier/larger than the standard, but the Shih Tzu is more robustly built so is heavier "inch for inch". Whilst my Shih Tzu does have a double coat, shedding is not much of a problem. Regular brushing/combing removes the loose hairs in her undercoat and I find the occasional knot of white hair dotted around (only seems to be the white hair though - don't know why). She is great with children and other dogs and real little entertainer - her antics are very funny to watch. 

If your mixed breed dog has their qualities, in one package, I'm sure you will be as delighted with her as you are with your Maltese/Yorkie girlie.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (rdb911 @ Jun 5 2009, 06:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785930


> On Saturday, I'm hopefully rescuing a Maltese/Shih Tzu mix.
> Does anyone else have this mix?
> What’s the personality like?
> I currently have a Maltese/Yorkie mix and she is great!
> ...


 :wub: Your little one is GORGEOUS!!
Good luck with the new pup. I personally love Shihtzu's :biggrin:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella is 1/4 something else. I got conflicting information from the owner of the male and the owner of the female that were bred. I had an interesting experience getting her to say the least.  Anyway, the owner of the male is most likely more reliable and she said that Bella is 3/4 Maltese and 1/4 Shih Tzu. Now my opinion doesn't count for much since I'm her mom, but to me she's perfection. She's adorable, sweet as can be, and a little smarty pants too. If I had it to do all over again I wouldn't hesitate for a second. :cloud9:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

My neighbor's Shitzu is very sweet, friendly and loves to be held. She is also adorable. God bless you for rescuing:heart: .


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

my friend has a beige/brown/white shih tsu and Jodi is a maltese (half the size).....we are constantly being asked if they are the same breed, but whatever this one looks like he will be cute.

the shih tsu is great with kids and very mellow, hes' also very vocal , he moans and groans alot when content and can make screeching noises when really excited.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 5 2009, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786016


> I have never personally had a mixed breed, but I assume everything is going to be the same as having a purebred, except for maybe a higher risk of genetic health problems since it is a rescue. The Shih-Tzus I have been around are a little more snippy & not as kid-friendly (based on personality, not size)as Maltese in my opinion. And of course, Shih-Tzus are bigger, so it will be interesting to see how big your new dog will be!
> 
> Because a Shih-Tzu has a double coat, it does shed...so with it being a mix with a single-coated breed, you maybe need to brush it a bit more, but nothing drastic.
> 
> What does the mix look like? More like a Shih-Tzu or more like a Maltese? Do you have a name picked out? How old is he/she? [/B]


Actually, shih-tzus are known for being very good with children. I have two children and have done my research. Also, as far as toy breeds go, the shih-tzu is a good size for kids, better than a matlese. They are larger and more hardy.

We recently adopted a mixed breed--we are not sure what he is--he looks to be malt/Bishon/poodle mixed with something else, we are not sure. It's impossible to tell just by looking at him. But anyway, having a rescue has been a wonderful experience. To see his eyes go from lost and sad and hopeless to sparkly, spunky and downright silly and to see the joy he has brought to my family has been one of the best experiences of my life.

Best of luck!!!!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a friend who had a Malt/ShihTzu mix. She was about 4#. This little gal's coat was of the single type. She was the sweetest companion you could ask for. Very lively, loved kids, and adults alike.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I have no idea, but just wanted to say :ThankYou: for rescuing this little one!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 5 2009, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786105


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 5 2009, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786016





> I have never personally had a mixed breed, but I assume everything is going to be the same as having a purebred, except for maybe a higher risk of genetic health problems since it is a rescue. The Shih-Tzus I have been around are a little more snippy & not as kid-friendly (based on personality, not size)as Maltese in my opinion. And of course, Shih-Tzus are bigger, so it will be interesting to see how big your new dog will be!
> 
> Because a Shih-Tzu has a double coat, it does shed...so with it being a mix with a single-coated breed, you maybe need to brush it a bit more, but nothing drastic.
> 
> What does the mix look like? More like a Shih-Tzu or more like a Maltese? Do you have a name picked out? How old is he/she? [/B]


Actually, shih-tzus are known for being very good with children. I have two children and have done my research. Also, as far as toy breeds go, the shih-tzu is a good size for kids, better than a matlese. They are larger and more hardy.

We recently adopted a mixed breed--we are not sure what he is--he looks to be malt/Bishon/poodle mixed with something else, we are not sure. It's impossible to tell just by looking at him. But anyway, having a rescue has been a wonderful experience. To see his eyes go from lost and sad and hopeless to sparkly, spunky and downright silly and to see the joy he has brought to my family has been one of the best experiences of my life.

Best of luck!!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wasn't really trying to say that all Shih-Tzus are snippy, etc, just the ones that I have been around (which has only been 2 or 3, and I'm sure it has to do with the way they were raised/socialized).  And you are right about their size being a more appropriate size for children over the Maltese!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa appears to be a maltese/shih tzu mix. She's got tan markings like a shih tzu and is bigger than a malt. She's up to about 8.5 pounds and is the sweetest little love bug you've ever seen. She plays beautifully with Sweetness and also with my friends two shih tzus.

Enjoy!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

From the research I've done, Shih Tzu and Maltese *are supposed to *have pretty similar personalities (happy, mellow, amiable). Having said the BYBs and Millers have done a lot of damage to both breeds. Of course how their raised plays a role too. I'm sure this little girl will be beautiful and really sweet.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry I don't have info, but I wanted to say I can't wait to see pictures of your new addition.


----------



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

QUOTE (rdb911 @ Jun 5 2009, 03:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785930


> On Saturday, I'm hopefully rescuing a Maltese/Shih Tzu mix.
> Does anyone else have this mix?
> What’s the personality like?
> I currently have a Maltese/Yorkie mix and she is great!
> ...


Hi Everyone!

Here's the update...

On Saturday Lola and I drove an hour to the rescue center to go and visit our possible new addition. The lady in charge wanted to do an introduction with the two dogs to make sure they would be friendly towards each other. At this point, I was very hopeful that things were going to work out. But to my surprise things didn’t go so well. Lola got very aggressive towards the new dog and starting barking uncontrollably to the point where I had to remove her and calm her down. I was shocked, Lola has never barked so loud in her life. She plays with other dogs all the time, both male and female and gets along with all of them. I have no idea why she went crazy with this dog. So we tried one more time to introduce the two together and the same thing happen. The lady and I didn’t feel that the two would make a good match. So we left empty handed  It was very sad to leave that little girl there, she was so beautiful. 

I don’t know why this happen, can anyone help explain this to me…


----------

